# Fotos stark altern lassen ?!



## PanoMano (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Foto stark altern lassen.
Neben dem Sepia Effekt suche ich noch Effekte die das Foto alt aussehen lassen (natürlich in Kombination mit dem Sepia Effekt).
Vielleicht irgendwas beschädigtes oder so etwas ähnliches wie bei alten Filmen?

Welche Effekte oder Filter könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Evtl. auch ein passendes Tutorial dazu.

Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juni 2005)

Meinst Du ungefaehr so?


----------



## PanoMano (26. Juni 2005)

Ja ungefähr...vielleicht nicht ganz so intensiv.

Ein bisheriges Testfoto von meinem Testbild habe ich hier:






Irgendwelche Ideen dazu noch?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juni 2005)

Wie waer es damit?

Schau Dir mal den GIMP (gibt's sogar fuer Windows) an. Dort gibt es ein Plugin namens "Old Photo".
Das habe ich zum erstellen der beiden auf alt getrimmten Bilder genutzt.
Da gibt's auch ein paar Sachen zum einstellen.


----------



## BSE Royal (26. Juni 2005)

Ein Tutorial für diesen Effekt mit Photoshop findest du hier

lg, der BSE!


----------



## da_Dj (26. Juni 2005)

Für den Fall, dass dir das reicht ... Pic 

Ein wenig mit Färbung arbeiten, Kontrast verringern,  Störungen per Filter hinzufügen, Kratzer Manuell mit dem Pinsel dazu "malen". War jetzt 2 Minuten Arbeit, kann man deutlich mehr rausholen.

Edith sagt: BSE war schneller und da hast du gleich Einstellungen  Aber Kratzer und andere "kaputte" Bereiche fehlen da noch  (meist sind alte Fotos schon ein wenig vergilbt, zerknittert, eingerissen etc.)


----------



## PanoMano (26. Juni 2005)

@da_DJ
Wie füge ich Kratzer manuell dazu? Und wie kaputte Bereiche?

danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Juni 2005)

Schau mal bei dubtastic vorbei - ungeschlagen in Sachen "Grunge" wie ich finde.


----------



## da_Dj (26. Juni 2005)

Die leichten Kratzer, die ich gemacht hatte, waren einfache 1 Pixel breite Striche in weiß, über die ich den "Fresko-Filter" (glaub ich zumindest, dass der das war  ) laufen lassen habe. Dann noch minimalen Schatten per Fülloptionen, da so ein Riss ja auch ein wenig das Bild reisst, eine Erhöhung entsteht und somit auch Schatten. Ansonsten wie von radde gesagt ... "grunge" sollte gute Ergebnisse abliefern.


----------



## PanoMano (26. Juni 2005)

wie findet ihr denn diese testgrafik von mir?

http://home.arcor.de/jigga3k/ab/test55.jpg

habe den Leinwand Effekt + Sepia angewendet


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Juni 2005)

Nicht schlecht. Allerdings würde ich die Leinwandstruktur mit Hilfe des Kopierstempels noch etwas ungleichmäßiger machen. Im Moment erkennt man noch recht stark, dass es sich um eine Textur handelt.


----------



## da_Dj (26. Juni 2005)

Anstelle der Leinwand solltest du über den Störungsfilter eben jene hinzufügen, da diese nicht so gleichmäßig verteilt sind (evtl. auf extra Ebene und dort noch ein wenig versetzen etc.)


----------



## Boromir (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mal dieses Tutorial
nachgestellt und das ist dabei heraus gekommen:


----------



## PanoMano (27. Juni 2005)

gibt es auch folgende möglichkeit (brauche ich für diesen alt/neu übergangs effekt):

Wenn ich das Testbild öffne und die Ebene kopiere dann ist das Bild logischerweise 2x da (also in 2 Ebenen).

Geht das auch so, dass ich das Bild bearbeite und dann dieses als zweite Ebene dem original Bild "unterjubel" ?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Anliegen...


----------



## da_Dj (27. Juni 2005)

Willst du einen "weichen" Übergang von alt zu neu? Also z.B. dass links das alte anfängt und nach rechts das neue weich überblendet? Dann heisst das Werkzeug deiner Wahl *Ebenemaske* mit einem *Verlauf* von schwarz nach weiss ...


----------



## PanoMano (27. Juni 2005)

@da_DJ

Ja das habe ich ja schon lange gemacht.

Ich meinte das aber anders...


----------



## da_Dj (27. Juni 2005)

Und wie meintest du das? Bissel spezifischere Aussage und dir kann sicher geholfen werden


----------



## PanoMano (27. Juni 2005)

Für diesen Verlaufseffekt brauche ich 2 Ebenen.
Ebene 1: Originalbild
Ebene 2: Sepia Bild
(oder anders herum)

Ich erstelle ja aus Ebene 1 eine Kopie und erhalte somit Ebene 2. Beide Bilder sind erstmal identisch.

Besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit nachträglich das  Bild aus Ebene 2 gegen ein woanders bearbeitetes Bild auszutauschen? Oder sind die Bilder in der Ebene fest?


----------



## Leola13 (27. Juni 2005)

Hai,

du willst also zwei unterschiedliche Bilder (ein bearbeitetes, ein unbearbeitetes) auf jeweils eine Ebene legen und einen Verlauf darauf anwenden ?

Das ist kein Problem.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## PanoMano (27. Juni 2005)

ja genau. nur wie?


----------



## Dirk_Nemesis (27. Juni 2005)

beide bilder überlappen lassen, auf das Obere eine Ebenenmaske rauf, und mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug einfach ziehen, bis dir das Ergebnis gefällt

mfg Dirk


----------



## PanoMano (27. Juni 2005)

wenn ich 2 verschiedene fotos in PhotoShop öffne, dann sind diese erstmal gar nicht verbunden. Beide Fotos haben ihre eigene Ebene... Wie mache ich es aber nun, dass Foto1 eine Ebene von Foto2 wird? Das verstehe ich nicht.

Bisher habe ich immer Foto1 geöffnet, dann direkt eine Ebenen Kopie gemacht und die Kopie bearbeitet.

Nun möchte ich aber 2 verschiedene Fotos verlaufen lassen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich diese "ebenmäßig" verbinde?!


----------



## da_Dj (27. Juni 2005)

Beide Bilder erstmal öffnen (ist einfacher). Neue Datei mit die eine Größe aufweist, in die beide reinpassen (bei einem seitlichen Verlauf, musst du dann halt eine Höhe finden die passt) Jetzt ziehst du die beiden geöffneten Bilder einfach rüber in die neue Datei (die etwas schmaler sein sollte, als beide Bilder nebeneinander, sonst wirds nichts mit verschmelzen  ) jetzt einfach per Maske wie schon erklärt. Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## PanoMano (27. Juni 2005)

oh man...
Ganz einfach. Ich öffne Foto1 und Foto2. Dann markiere ich Foto2, kopiere es und füge es bei Foto1 ein. Schwups habe ich eine neue Ebene!

Sorry,...ich habe zu kompliziert gedacht.


----------



## TimmyFuewa85 (8. September 2006)

muss mal blöde fragen wie mache ich die kratzer bei photoImpact XL rein?!

dieses fresco find ich da nicht. verzeiht,haut mich nicht, ich bin halt anfänger und hab bis jetz noch keinen sinn gesehen nen teueres grafikprogramm zu kaufen.

will ne art ansichtskartte machen...

von nen hotel.^^


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. September 2006)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de. 

Ich würde dich bitten deine Frage im Forum "Sonstige Grafik-Programme" zu posten (evtl. mit einem Link zu diesem Thread). Im Photoshopforum ist eine Frage zu PhotoImpact nun doch ein bisschen off-topic. 

Weiterhin wäre es nett, wenn du auf die Netiquette achten würdest (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung).

Grüße

Philip


----------



## TimmyFuewa85 (8. September 2006)

Ich versuche mein bestes zu geben. Okay bin neu hier, siehst du ja, dementsprechend hab ich nur danach geschaut wegen "Fotos altern lassen" und hab nicht drauf geachtet, dass dies hier nur für PS ist. Sorry.

Muss mich halt erst reinfinden. Freu mich schon auf die Kommentare zu meinen Bildern ^^.

*lach*


Naja danke erstmal, muss jetzt leider gen Arbeit....


----------



## Pixelzähler (11. September 2006)

@PanoMano,

Dein Problem, mit der Verlaufsmaske von zwei Ebenen wird in dem Masken-Tutorial:
http://www.1a-photoshop.de/tutorials/maske1.htm
einfach und nachvollziehbar erklärt.

Gruß vom Pixelzähler


----------

